# Heat bulb find



## bluedragon (Jan 12, 2018)

hi all i just wanted to share my find i picked up a 10 pack of r80 60W flood light bulbs for 2$ which was good


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 12, 2018)

good score mate


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 13, 2018)

What sort of life are you getting out of these??


----------



## MANNING (Jan 13, 2018)

bluedragon said:


> hi all i just wanted to share my find i picked up a 10 pack of r80 60W flood light bulbs for 2$ which was goodView attachment 322757



Ebay? From your neighbour? One of the retail giants? 
Care to share where you found your 'good find'


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 13, 2018)

bluedragon said:


> hi all i just wanted to share my find i picked up a 10 pack of r80 60W flood light bulbs for 2$ which was goodView attachment 322757


Is that meant to be $20? Good buy either way but 20c each doesn't seem right.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 13, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Is that meant to be $20? Good buy either way but 20c each doesn't seem right.


Secretly they are all reconfigured to blow up


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 13, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Secretly they are all reconfigured to blow up


Repackaged blown lamps. LOL


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Secretly they are all reconfigured to blow up


haha that's good
[doublepost=1515841959,1515841866][/doublepost]


Aussiepride83 said:


> Repackaged blown lamps. LOL


haha another good answer


MANNING said:


> Ebay? From your neighbour? One of the retail giants?
> Care to share where you found your 'good find'


$2 SHOP OBVIOUSLY


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 13, 2018)

The real question is, how many blokes will it take to change 10X 20c lamps? LOL


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> The real question is, how many blokes will it take to change 10X 20c lamps? LOL


seriously Kev we can't answer that nowadays or else we will get called sexist or something else the QBGTI whatever else you want to add will call us,it has got to the stage you can't say anything without upsetting some princess


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 13, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> seriously Kev we can't answer that nowadays or else we will get called sexist or something else the QBGTI whatever else you want to add will call us,it has got to the stage you can't say anything without upsetting some princess


Legit answer! LOL I just realised I asked the sex of an ELN for giveaway in Brisbane earlier in another thread, I better go and edit that comment right away...


----------



## MANNING (Jan 13, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> $2 SHOP OBVIOUSLY


 wasn't to me but thanks


----------



## ronhalling (Jan 16, 2018)

@bluedragon are you going to answer any of the above questions ????






*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------



## bluedragon (Jan 16, 2018)

MANNING said:


> Ebay? From your neighbour? One of the retail giants?
> Care to share where you found your 'good find'


a garage sale
[doublepost=1516064285,1516064225][/doublepost]


Aussiepride83 said:


> Repackaged blown lamps. LOL


nahh they were wrapped up and they all work fine haven't even been used
[doublepost=1516064328][/doublepost]


Scutellatus said:


> Is that meant to be $20? Good buy either way but 20c each doesn't seem right.


yep 2$ they were
[doublepost=1516064407][/doublepost]they all work and they are pretty good as in working order


----------

